# Torreys Peak NW Couloir 14,275'



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

After a break we got to riding the Couloir.

Zach at the top









and Jared









A little further down Cody got into it.

























And the rest of the crew got into it.

































Cont...


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

More shots from lower down

















Northwest Couloir slayed.









It was a long boot out the Grizzly Gulch road. Glad we did a car shuttle.









Shot of Torreys back at where we started.









Hope you enjoyed the TR


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

Swoite!....


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

killclimbz said:


> Hope you enjoyed the TR


Enjoyable and inspiring. 

Cody steals the show again. Quite the feat considering the views and on-snow shots. Amazing.

Loved it, thanks!


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

There's not enough park riding. Why didn't you jib some rails or hit a jump?


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

:bowdown: 

fuck yes


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Git it!

I swear to god I'm gonna be in shape next season. I'm embarrassed about how out of shape I am right now. I don't care that I've been working 50+ hours a week while going to grad school full-time. It's unacceptable. I've never been tired after walking 9 holes of golf and I was on Sunday. That really opened my eyes about just how out of shape I am. I would've died twice of extreme vaginitis trying to skin up Torreys.


----------



## mhaas (Nov 25, 2007)

nice! that last pic really puts into perspective how big of day it was? how much vert did you gain?


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

Talk about a totally inspiring experience. 14,000 + puts you in rarified air indeed. :eusa_clap: Thanks for sharing. :bowdown:


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

mhaas said:


> nice! that last pic really puts into perspective how big of day it was? how much vert did you gain?


Torreys is one of the more accessible fourteeners and one of the closest to the Denver Metro. From the summer trail head it is just over 3k vertical feet you have to climb to the summit. We couldn't quite start that high as another mountain Kelso had slid and the avy debris covered the road about a half to 3/4 of mile below the trail head. So maybe 3,400 vertical climbed? We did descend more than that since we left a car at the Grizzly Gulch turn out. Which is about a mile and half below where we started. 

Thanks for the props guys.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

:thumbsup:

Love the pics of Cody. He's a badass straight line bomber  

Did I see half of a Venture Zephyr split in one pic? Did the guy riding it give any comments?


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

It is a Venture Zephyr. That is Zach's board. He likes it. Really didn't get into specifics. My experience with Venture boards is that they are well made and ride great. It takes a little getting used to the profile. The flat base makes turn initiation a bit different than other profiles. The rocker nose and tail give awesome float. Skinning wise, they also have some of the best traction around with tips that bust up through the snow. Making breaking trail much easier.


----------



## mhaas (Nov 25, 2007)

that pic makes it look a lot bigger. still impressive though.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

It's all about the glass.  

To climb most fourteeners out here you don't have to do much more than 4k vert. Then again at that altitude, I think most are thankful for that.


----------



## mhaas (Nov 25, 2007)

ughh we gotta climb 5000 to 6000ft to get to the high stuff in utah


----------



## SinkHole (Apr 26, 2012)

I don't even understand how you get to this point. Does someone show you what to do? Is there a club or something? 

I have ridden for a long time - but only chairlifts. WTF.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I think it's pretty obvious I had mentors. An Aaire Level I avalanche course is a great place to start. You'll need some equipment. Beacon, shovel, probe, pack. Splitboard or snowmobile. It can be a sizable investment. Friends with like interests help. Motivation is essential. I've ridden for a long time too. The last three have been completely without chairlifts. It can be done.


----------



## SinkHole (Apr 26, 2012)

Its just that in the backcountry I am sure new people are a pain in the ass. I imagine there are many unwritten rules that noobs would not know. It's intimidating. I mean those people last month or so were trained that died at Loveland pass.


----------



## ComaShell (Mar 10, 2013)

Sweet as man, really inspiring!:thumbsup:


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

SinkHole said:


> Its just that in the backcountry I am sure new people are a pain in the ass. I imagine there are many unwritten rules that noobs would not know. It's intimidating. I mean those people last month or so were trained that died at Loveland pass.


That's why you team up with exerience people who are willing to help new people. With forums such as this one and splitboard.com it's not to tough to find.

Anyone is going to understand that you're new and may struggle a bit, just do everyone a favor and show up as a competent rider and in shape. If you're holding the group up because you're stuggling with skinning, snowshoeing, post holing, whatever and you're good natured about it they'll understand. If you're holding the group up because you're 30 pounds overweight and sucking wind or just flat out can't ride, you probably won't be invited back.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

I would love to skin that long flat run-in on the standard trail, even with all the extra mileage from i70. I've hiked it several times and it seems to go on forever before you start real climbing. Do you get any glide with skins? or do you do this part without the skins? You know for a more nordic effect where you are actually maintaining some kind of speed...? :dunno:


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

You get some glide with the skins. Control while gliding isn't for shit though. For any significant downhill, you'll want to transition to downhill snowboarding mode. It's definitely not skiing, it's just for short straight sections. Don't plan on being able to turn worth a damn.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

I'm just thinking about how the standard route for g&t is really long and flat at the beginning. As opposed to say Quandary which starts out basically like stairs from the trailhead....


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

You can split ski and I sometimes do. Though it has to be very low angle cause I suck at skiing. You can do it with skins but it is a lot more drag and turning is comprised. I probably do the latter more than anything though. 

As far as the G&T trail goes. You can drive all the way to Kelso right now. The Kelso slide path went huge and is blocking the road. Probably a few more weeks until thay melts out enough to get through. I just may go for Emperor or Dead Dog next weekend if there looks to be enough snow.


----------

